# TT Mk3 Sat Nav - How to update the maps (Audi Connect MMI)



## peter-ss

I appreciate this has already been done but, although I found other people's guides helpful, I still came up against several problems whilst trying to update my maps.

The aim of this guide is to prevent others wasting a lot of time overcoming such issues.

This guide assumes you have already set up a My Audi account.

Before you start you will need a computer with internet connection and plenty of free hard disk space and a FAT32 formatted SD card. I used a Sandisc Ultra 32GB, which was bought online for around £6.

_DO NOT USE A MICRO SD CARD AND SD CARD ADAPTOR as it will not work. I tried this and proceeded through the lengthy download, verify and copying process only for it to fail after around three hours!

Also MAKE SURE YOUR COMPUTER HAS PLENTY OF FREE HARD DISC SPACE. I cleared more than the specified requirement of 13.7GB only for the download to proceed but fail after around two hours!

Also MAKE SURE YOUR POWER SETTINGS DONT ALLOW YOUR COMPUTER TO SHUT DOWN AND THAT WINDOWS UPDATES AREN'T IMMINENT. Not expecting the process to take so long, I suffered failed downloads due to both of these happening!_

1. Before you start you need to make sure you have Java installed on your computer. If you don't already have Java it is easily downloaded and installed from http://www.java.com

_I didn't have Java installed and after downloading the installer software I ended up with a jnlp file. When Windows offered to find a program to open it with I ended up just a box of text!_

2. Insert your SD card then go to http://www.myaudi.com and log in with your user name and password. Once logged in click show vehicle details then features, which should give you the following screen.









_USE INTERNET EXPLOER, NOT GOOGLE CHROME. I tried Chrome first and once logged in the above page showed my maps as up to date with no updates available. I then tried to log in using Internet Explorer, using the same webpage and credential to be warned my username and password were not valid. Once I reset my username and password using Internet Explorer, to what they were anyway, I could log in and my map updates showed as available!_

3. Select the most up to date version of your maps then press download installer. You can then either open directly or save then open the installer. A pop-up box will then come up on which you need to press Run. Another box will then pop up on which you need to select the SD card as the target location.

You can then leave your computer to it. The process took around three hours to download, verify and copy the required files to the SD card.









When complete all three stages (downloading, Verifying and Copying to target) will all be ticked.

4. Once complete, remove the SD card from your computer, take it to your car and insert it into one of the SD card slots in the glove box (I used SD1).









5. Turn on the ignition and allow the system to boot up.

6. Then press the menu button, select settings, press the left button, select System maintenance, select System update, select SD Card 1 and wait as the car searches for update data.

7. Once found you then have the option to select Start update.

On my car the process took a little over 30 minutes, with the ignition turned on. It seems that if you turn the ignition off the update continues for only a short while but resumes next time you turn back on.

The update can run in the background and will pause and resume as you use the car.

The progress can be viewed from the system update page but there is also a small icon on all displays, showing a progress bar.









On successful completion the following display is shown.









If all goes well the entire process can be done within four hours of which it should take ten minutes of your time to start the download process on your PC and five minutes to set the update going in your car.


----------



## DPG

Cheers Peter.

Out of interest, what is to stop someone with a new TT downloading the latest maps and sharing the files?

Alex (VW Retrofits) has shared a link to a VW page where you can get the maps and you aren't restricted to 3 updates.


----------



## peter-ss

Surely Audi wouldn't make it that easy?


----------



## Big_Ozza

Thanks for the post, I bought a 2015 TT a couple of months ago and just update mine to 2017/18maps as they hadn't been update since the original maps. Great work


----------



## Snake TT

DPG said:


> Cheers Peter.
> 
> Out of interest, what is to stop someone with a new TT downloading the latest maps and sharing the files?
> 
> Alex (VW Retrofits) has shared a link to a VW page where you can get the maps and you aren't restricted to 3 updates.


Can you share that link? My car is under 2 years old and I have only ever done 1 map update yet the My Audi site tells me I have used up my quota and future updates are chargeable. I called my local Audi and the guy I spoke to sadly didn't have a clue.


----------



## Bombhead

Many Thanks Peter, your guide made the map update process so easy.


----------



## TTPWA

Hi Peter.
I've just had my navigation activated - looks great !
I note a previous request for sharing the update link tip. Could I ask for the same please ?
Many thanks.
TTPWA

TT Mk3 2018 model


----------



## pcbbc

1. Go to the VW map update website....
2. Select Golf (from MY 2017)...
3. Select Discover Pro navigation system...
4. Select your appropriate region's download

Here's a direct link to the current Europe maps

Please note that this version is nearly 6 months old now. Sometime later this month the 2021-2022 update should be available.
This update won't work if your car is over 3 years old unless you've extended your maps licence.

If you require features or maps activating/extending as a forum member, drop me a PM.


----------



## kevin#34

I will upload here on the forum the 2021/2022 file as soon as it will be available in myaudi

(don't know why :?: , but the update file originally intended for TT is around half size of the one found in VW site, 16 gb vs 30)


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> I will upload here on the forum the 2021/2022 file as soon as it will be available in myaudi
> 
> (don't know why :?: , but the update file originally intended for TT is around half size of the one found in VW site, 16 gb vs 30)


The VW update has a load of extra files under the MIB1 platform that the TT MIB2 system doesn't reference....
MIB1\NavDB\[country]_eu\0\default\[country]_Map3D.psf
MIB1\NavDB\[country]_eu\0\default\[country]_Map3D_TIN.psf

I presume these are used by a MIB1 platform. Although the MIB2 installer *does* still reference the other shared files under MIB1.

Regardless you can safely delete all the Map3D files and the update will still install on the TT. Doesn''t help that you still have to download them in the first place though 

I've found what looks like a hidden/pre-release version of the 2021-2022 update. I'm currently downloading...

Edit: The VW download is only 20GB.

I would also guess that the VW update is a shared update that is applicable to MIB1 and MIB2 platforms. So it includes all files. The TT download is applicable to MIB2 only. So Audi kindly/sensibly omit the MIB1 files that aren't referenced.


----------



## TTPWA

Wow ! Thanks both of you.
Not sure what everything means yet but I'll work my way through.


----------



## kevin#34

thanks for sharing!
being a total incompetent in computer related matter :lol: I prefer to download the TT specific file, since I can download that from the my audi page :wink:



pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will upload here on the forum the 2021/2022 file as soon as it will be available in myaudi
> 
> (don't know why :?: , but the update file originally intended for TT is around half size of the one found in VW site, 16 gb vs 30)
> 
> 
> 
> The VW update has a load of extra files under the MIB1 platform that the TT MIB2 system doesn't reference....
> MIB1\NavDB\[country]_eu\0\default\[country]_Map3D.psf
> MIB1\NavDB\[country]_eu\0\default\[country]_Map3D_TIN.psf
> 
> I presume these are used by a MIB1 platform. Although the MIB2 installer *does* still reference the other shared files under MIB1.
> 
> Regardless you can safely delete all the Map3D files and the update will still install on the TT. Doesn''t help that you still have to download them in the first place though
> 
> I've found what looks like a hidden/pre-release version of the 2021-2022 update. I'm currently downloading...
> 
> Edit: The VW download is only 20GB.
> 
> I would also guess that the VW update is a shared update that is applicable to MIB1 and MIB2 platforms. So it includes all files. The TT download is applicable to MIB2 only. So Audi kindly/sensibly omit the MIB1 files that aren't referenced.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> thanks for sharing!
> being a total incompetent in computer related matter :lol: I prefer to download the TT specific file, since I can download that from the my audi page :wink:


Fine if you still have access to it 
Indeed in one way preferable as it is smaller and will download quicker.

And you do not need to do anything with the VW update. It will install just fine on the TT even if you do not delete the extra files. I was just explaining why it was bigger, as you queried it.

The extra files are not referenced by the MIB2 installer, so they are ignored by the TT if present. The only disadvantages are download time and space required on SD Card.

Another advantage of the VW site is it is updated quicker. In fact the 2021-2022 maps are available now.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi,
I have downloaded the VW update - ROW version - as this includes the UAE - where I live.
I now have the file on my PC.
I don't have access to the Audi connect Java download software here - as software updates are not supported on the myAudi website for this region.
How can I therefore get this VW update onto my car?
Do I simply copy the files onto a fresh SD card - or is there something else required?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pcbbc

Steve2017TTS said:


> Do I simply copy the files onto a fresh SD card - or is there something else required?


Yes, as long as your car has maps enabled, and is still within its licence period.

Just unzip the files onto the SD Card such that the folders MIB1 and MIB2 and the file metainfo2.txt is are in the top/root directory of the card. Then activate the update from System Maintenance menu on the TT VC.

Otherwise your MIB will require the hack applying to enable or extend maps.


----------



## kevin#34

quite convincing&#8230;  
I thought somehow the bigger WV file was installing unnecessary things, but if this is not the case as you explained, it's worth to go for it...



pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing!
> being a total incompetent in computer related matter :lol: I prefer to download the TT specific file, since I can download that from the my audi page :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine if you still have access to it
> Indeed in one way preferable as it is smaller and will download quicker.
> 
> And you do not need to do anything with the VW update. It will install just fine on the TT even if you do not delete the extra files. I was just explaining why it was bigger, as you queried it.
> 
> The extra files are not referenced by the MIB2 installer, so they are ignored by the TT if present. The only disadvantages are download time and space required on SD Card.
> 
> Another advantage of the VW site is it is updated quicker. In fact the 2021-2022 maps are available now.
Click to expand...


----------



## TTPWA

*Hi pcbbc.*

I've contacted my nominated dealer for them to authorise the extension but not had a reply yet.

You suggested I contacted you via a PM regarding sat nav extension. Unfortunately, the PM facility isn't open to me yet - being a new TTForum member - so I can't send or read any messages.
I'm not sure what more Forum activity I need to achieve before PMs will be allowed !
Any suggestions ?
Thanks.


----------



## pcbbc

TTPWA said:


> *Hi pcbbc.*Any suggestions ?


Keep posting and your forum privileges will soon allow access to PMs.  
In the meantime click the "custom firmware" link in my signature and use the contact form.


----------



## julier81

DPG said:


> Cheers Peter. Out of interest, what is to stop someone with a new TT downloading the latest maps and sharing the files? Alex (VW Retrofits) has shared a link to a VW page where you can get the maps and you aren't restricted to 3 updates.





peter-ss said:


> I appreciate this has already been done but, although I found other people's guides helpful, I still came up against several problems whilst trying to update my maps. The aim of this guide is to prevent others wasting a lot of time overcoming such issues. This guide assumes you have already set up a My Audi account. Before you start you will need a computer with internet connection and plenty of free hard disk space and a FAT32 formatted SD card. I used a Sandisc Ultra 32GB, which was bought online for around £6. _DO NOT USE A MICRO SD CARD AND SD CARD ADAPTOR as it will not work. I tried this and proceeded through the lengthy download, verify and copying process only for it to fail after around three hours! Also MAKE SURE YOUR COMPUTER HAS PLENTY OF FREE HARD DISC SPACE. I cleared more than the specified requirement of 13.7GB only for the download to proceed but fail after around two hours! Also MAKE SURE YOUR POWER SETTINGS DONT ALLOW YOUR COMPUTER TO SHUT DOWN AND THAT WINDOWS UPDATES AREN'T IMMINENT. Not expecting the process to take so long, I suffered failed downloads due to both of these happening!_ 1. Before you start you need to make sure you have Java installed on your computer. If you don't already have Java it is easily downloaded and installed from http://www.java.com _I didn't have Java installed and after downloading the installer software I ended up with a jnlp file. When Windows offered to find a program to open it with I ended up just a box of text!_ 2. Insert your SD card then go to myAudi – Landesauswahl and log in with your user name and password. Once logged in click show vehicle details then features, which should give you the following screen.
> View attachment 419961
> _USE INTERNET EXPLOER, NOT GOOGLE CHROME. I tried Chrome first and once logged in the above page showed my maps as up to date with no updates available. I then tried to log in using Internet Explorer, using the same webpage and credential to be warned my username and password were not valid. Once I reset my username and password using Internet Explorer, to what they were anyway, I could log in and my map updates showed as available!_ 3. Select the most up to date version of your maps then press download installer. You can then either open directly or save then open the installer. A pop-up box will then come up on which you need to press Run. Another box will then pop up on which you need to select the SD card as the target location. You can then leave your computer to it. The process took around three hours to download, verify and copy the required files to the SD card.
> View attachment 419963
> When complete all three stages (downloading, Verifying and Copying to target) will all be ticked. 4. Once complete, remove the SD card from your computer, take it to your car and insert it into one of the SD card slots in the glove box (I used SD1).
> View attachment 419965
> 5. Turn on the ignition and allow the system to boot up. 6. Then press the menu button, select settings, press the left button, select System maintenance, select System update, select SD Card 1 and wait as the car searches for update data. 7. Once found you then have the option to select Start update. On my car the process took a little over 30 minutes, with the ignition turned on. It seems that if you turn the ignition off the update continues for only a short while but resumes next time you turn back on. The update can run in the background and will pause and resume as you use the car. The progress can be viewed from the system update page but there is also a small icon on all displays, showing a progress bar.
> View attachment 419967
> On successful completion the following display is shown.
> View attachment 419969
> If all goes well the entire process can be done within four hours of which it should take ten minutes of your time to start the download process on your PC and five minutes to set the update going in your car.


 I am so grateful for this post. My car is under 3 years old and I drove from London to Leicester and it didn’t recognise the new A14. I called Audi digital about 5 times and got conflicting information on how to update the map. Audi customer services were also useless. My problem was the browser as you mentioned- using Chrome there were no map updates but on Microsoft Edge it was there. Going to start the process and hope I get it done. Thanks!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

julier81 said:


> I am so grateful for this post. My car is under 3 years old and I drove from London to Leicester and it didn’t recognise the new A14. I called Audi digital about 5 times and got conflicting information on how to update the map. Audi customer services were also useless. My problem was the browser as you mentioned- using Chrome there were no map updates but on Microsoft Edge it was there. Going to start the process and hope I get it done. Thanks!


-2,5years (5 x updates) is the factory map eligibility for every TT. New maps come out every June and every November (we're currently on 2022/2023).
-Maps are always free to download (from the VW website) but if the car isn't entitled to use them, they won't work.
-You can chose to buy an additional year entitlement from Audi or get the MMI patched to accept lifetime maps.


----------



## pcbbc

TTPWA said:


> Any suggestions ?


Use my contact form. The button is RADIO.


----------



## julier81

m4k4r0vbf said:


> -2,5years (5 x updates) is the factory map eligibility for every TT. New maps come out every June and every November (we're currently on 2022/2023).
> -Maps are always free to download (from the VW website) but if the car isn't entitled to use them, they won't work.
> -You can chose to buy an additional year entitlement from Audi or get the MMI patched to accept lifetime maps.





m4k4r0vbf said:


> -2,5years (5 x updates) is the factory map eligibility for every TT. New maps come out every June and every November (we're currently on 2022/2023).
> -Maps are always free to download (from the VW website) but if the car isn't entitled to use them, they won't work.
> -You can chose to buy an additional year entitlement from Audi or get the MMI patched to accept lifetime maps.


My issue was due to using the wrong web browser. All of my phone calls to Audi were a waste of time. I’ve updated the map now.


----------

